# 707 Acres for lease in Warren County



## B Young (Nov 7, 2006)

Plum Creek has 707 acres for lease in Warren County if anyone is interested. IT IS NOT FOR BID. It is first come first serve,although you do have to offer a competitive price and just like all PC property you have the option of leasing long term.
If anyone is interested let me know and I will put you in touch with the forester in charge.


----------



## hunter7 (Nov 7, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## Allen Waters (Nov 7, 2006)

*WARREN LEASE*

PM SENT...


----------



## B Young (Nov 8, 2006)

There have been a lot of PM's sent and I have them all.
I did not know there would be this many interested.
Due to the forester being my friend,I am sending contact info in the order I recieved pm's.When one talks to him and decides he does not want it I will send it to the next one. He will will not want to deal with a flood of calls.
Thanks


----------



## Allen Waters (Nov 8, 2006)

THANKS B YOUNG. LOOKING FORWARD TO CALL.


----------



## B Young (Nov 8, 2006)

Land is possibly leased. I will post after this weekend.


----------



## hunter7 (Nov 9, 2006)

pm sent


----------

